# looking to get started in bow-fishing tournaments



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

i started at the beginning of the year and fell in love with this sport Ive gotten pretty sticking good a hardly ever miss and was wondering if anybody has any info on joining or starting a team to start tournament fishing any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I havent heard anything about bowfishing tournaments... but im sure you can find one or maybe even start one... Ive been itchin and scratchin to go... Where are you located??

Heck, if nothin else.. we can always teamup and shoot at different spots... but a tournament sounds like a blast.. Ive got a good boat and live a couple miles from the colorado river in Wharton... Ive been lookin for people to go with... im sure if I threw up an add on here it wouldnt be hard to find someone tho...


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

i live on lake conroe, ive got everything except a good boat i have considered starting up a team and also trying to get tournaments going im shore there would be alot of people ready to go, and thats for shore abt posting to get people to go bowfishing they would jump at the opportunity to go myself included if you ever need anybody let me know


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm actually trying to get a good setup right now if you know anyone with a good bow and setup... ive got a .40 cal S&W pistol im looking for trade for a good bowfishin setup. The few times ive shot, its been with my brotheres rig on a creek at my parents land. But once I can get a good setup... I'll be he11 on highwater... 

**Have boat.. will travel.. haha


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.texasbowfishingassociation.com/tournmnt.htm

Guess I should post this more often. This is the Texas Bowfishing Association's website that lists of every tournament that I know of in Texas. And I will post anyone's tour on this list whether it is sanctioned or not. Yeah, I have been trying to keep up with the website this year.

No tournaments on Conroe since the water is so muddy and not a lot of fish. You will need a boat for a tournament but even if you cant fish one, go to one and check out the boats. Anahuac is coming up on Aug 7th and there will be tons of airboats and normally a few fan boats too.


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sweat said:


> I'm actually trying to get a good setup right now if you know anyone with a good bow and setup... ive got a .40 cal S&W pistol im looking for trade for a good bowfishin setup. The few times ive shot, its been with my brotheres rig on a creek at my parents land. But once I can get a good setup... I'll be he11 on highwater...
> 
> **Have boat.. will travel.. haha


man if ever wanna go just let me know i have the spotts on conroe and will gladly share them with ya


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this post, but check out
LoneStarTT.com Nothing much in your area for now, but your
welcome to start a club and join us.


----------



## MoJoewrkn (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Sweat, did you ever find a setup? I live in Katy and would love to go, I have a setup that you could borrow if we go out on your boat. If your interested PM me.


----------

